# Good time to order from suppliers in GBP



## SAVaper (1/7/16)

The GBP has dropped below R17 to 1 pound and is now around R19.80
It's a massive drop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/7/16)

ZAR to the GBP - last 6 months:

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (1/7/16)

Although I agree on the decline, British suppliers carry a higher cost compared to China/USA in general already... So at R19, its not yet feasible

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SAVaper (1/7/16)

KimVapeDashian said:


> Although I agree on the decline, British suppliers carry a higher cost compared to China/USA in general already... So at R19, its not yet feasible



True, it is still a little high.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (3/7/16)

The Rand / Dollar isn't too shabby either, been bouncing around a bit. 
Under R15 /$ again 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

